
Hack your Oxygen [video] - juliend2
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/kamal_meattle_on_how_to_grow_your_own_fresh_air.html
======
juliend2
In short, you could live in a bottle with these 3 plants and still have enough
oxygen to live :

-Areca Palm (the living room) 4 per person

-Mother-in-law's tongue (the bedroom plant) 6-8 per person

-Money plant (the specialist plant) dont mention the numbers

